# Hello from El Paso TX



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* BruceM. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

